# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Что такое спам и как с ним бороться

## kps

Алекс Экслер
[email protected]
http://www.exler.ru/

Наверняка многие из вас, открывая свой обычный почтовый ящик, с руганью достают оттуда всякие пестрые рекламные листовки, в которых вам предлагают отдохнуть в Сочи, заработать двести тысяч долларов за один месяц, купить крокодила в хорошем состоянии, излечиться от сглаза, в свою очередь сглазить соседа-металлиста, приворожить любимого к бутылке кефира вместо бутылки водки и так далее. Наверняка практически все, рассеянно взглянув на эти листочки, или заботливо засовывают их в ящик соседа, либо же просто роняют на пол, причем из простого человеколюбия - чтобы и уборщица могла получить информацию по всем этим интереснейшим видам услуг. И только единицы, взглянув на эти листочки, находят в них что-то полезное для себя.

Эти цветастые листочки - непрошенная реклама. Вы ее не заказывали, вы не выражали желание ее получать. Вам ее присылают насильно, и вам приходится тратить время на то, чтобы ознакомиться с содержимым, которое вряд ли вас заинтересует, а дальше куда-то деть эти листочки, потому что не будете же вы их совать в карман...

Что интересно, в Интернете наблюдается практически такая же картина. Что такое спам - непрошенная реклама - знают практически все интернетовские пользователи. Любой владелец почтового ящика, даже если он завел его совсем недавно, тут же начинает в изобилии получать письма от совершенно незнакомых людей, где ему предлагают: увеличить половой орган, избавиться от компьютерного зрительного синдрома, приобрести молотилку совхоза "Светлый путь капитализма", автомобиль "Мустанг" 1963 года выпуска, пожертвовать долларов сто пострадавшим от чернобыльского вируса и так далее и тому подобное...

Поначалу такие письма только радуют и вызывают у пользователя живейший интерес. Ну как же, ведь он только-только завел себе почтовый ящик, а тут же всякие разные люди и целые организации проявляют интерес к его персоне и настолько любезны, что предлагают всякие разные виды услуг, а также товары. 

Однако этот интерес и тихая радость довольно быстро сменяются отвращением и приступами дикой злобы у пользователя, когда эти письма, приходящие каждый день, начинают исчисляться десятками и сотнями, а действительно важные послания в них теряются, как гномик в сибирской тайге. Кроме того, от рекламных предложений нет никакого толку! Даже если пользователь решил увеличить себе какую-нибудь часть тела или приобрести совхозную молотилку - ему все равно больше одной части тела не увеличить, а больше одной молотилки не прокормить. Но каждый день с завидной регулярностью эти письма все приходят и приходят, валятся и валятся, сыплются и сыплются, вызывая совершенно законное негодование. 

Поскольку большинство пользователей совершенно неправильно реагируют на спам и частенько не представляют, как с ним  можно эффективно бороться, я решил написать данную статью, где изложу все свои наблюдения, полученные в результате довольно солидного опыта. 

Но сначала - немного о том, откуда взялся этот термин и что он, вообще говоря, означал...

Откуда взялся термин спам
В 1937 году довольно известная фирма Hornel Foods разработала новую разновидность консервов свиной тушенки. Фирмой был объявлен конкурс на лучшее название новому продукту, в котором победил радиоактер из Нью-Йорка Кеннет Денью, предложивший назвать тушенку звучным словом "СПАМ"! Успех нового названия был потрясающим! Оно было на слуху у всех и каждого, и обедневшие после кризиса американцы сметали дешевые консервы с полок магазинов. Фирма предлагала сотни рецептов приготовления блюд из СПАМА, от простых сэндвичей (на кусок хлеба кладется ровно отрезанный кусок СПАМА, сверху накрывается другим куском хлеба) до изысканных блюд: тонко порезанные ломтики СПАМА, политые сладкими соусами и заправленные мелко порубленными кусочками СПАМА. 

СПАМ настолько завладел умами простых американских тружеников, что его производство росло год от года, и невозможно было пройти вдоль витрин магазинов или открыть любую бульварную газету, чтобы не наткнуться на рекламу СПАМА - недорогой, экономичной, вкусной и питательной еды для всей семьи. СПАМ вышел за пределы Америки и стал завоевывать континенты - его продавали в Северной и Южной Америке, Европе, Азии и даже в Японии! Таким образом слово СПАМ стало как бы синонимом навязчивой рекламы, и знаменитые комики "Воздушный цирк Монти питона" в одном из своих выпусков пародировали СПАМ в хвост и гриву: в сценке официантка в кафе предлагала посетителям блюда "яичница с беконом", "яичница со СПАМОМ", "яичница с беконом и СПАМОМ", "СПАМ с яичницей с беконом и СПАМОМ", "лобстер и креветки с шарлотками и трюфелями в винном соусе, украшенные поджаренным яйцом и ломтиками СПАМА", а к концу обеда посетители забывали обо всем на свете и хором распевали песню о "чудесном, прекрасном, любимом, вкуснейшем СПАМЕ".

Доподлинно неизвестно, была ли фирма Hornel Foods первооткрывателем в массовой рассылке писем с рекламой по электронной почте, однако в 1997 году у нее была уже масса конкурентов, которые делали подобные рассылки безо всякого зазрения совести. А слово "СПАМ" в Интернете прижилось и стало обозначением для наглой, беспардонной и нахальной непрошенной рекламы.

Виды спама
Подробная и серьезная классификация не входит в задачу данной статьи, и мы для простоты будем считать все письма, содержащие те или иные рекламные объявления, которые вы не просили присылать, - спамом. Однако в приходящем спаме все-таки следует выделить несколько основных категорий, чтобы было проще строить схему защиты. Итак...

1) Обычные рекламные объявления

Из серии "Сдаем в аренду офис" или "Продаем сто тонн сталепроката". Такие объявления рассылают профессиональные спамеры (по заказу каких-то фирм, которые могут и не знать, каким образом им делают эту "рекламу в Интернете"), и в письмах содержатся какие-то явные координаты: телефоны или адреса. Также в эту группу писем входят предложения каких-то услуг: модифицировать ваш персональный сайт, удлинить части вашего тела, вывести все волосы на ушах и тому подобное. 

2) Предложения по участию в финансовых пирамидах

Эти послания редко отличаются друг от друга. Обычно в самом начале писем идет или уверение в том, что, дескать, "это не спам" (спамеры очень любят фразу "это не спам"), или же безвестный отправитель сразу берет быка за рога, предлагая работу, за которую вы получите сто тысяч долларов в месяц, ну или немного меньше. Все эти пирамиды организуются по принципу MLM (многоуровневый маркетинг), и текст подобного письма входит в комплект документов, выдаваемых адептам данных пирамид, поэтому он редко меняется и кочует от спамера к спамеру все с теми же кошмарными грамматическими, синтаксическими, пунктуационными и прочими ошибками. Очень часто в теме такого письмо пишут "НЕ УДАЛЯЙТЕ ЭТО ПИСЬМО" или "Please Read IT Carefully".

3) Предложения зайти на некий сайт  

Такие письма распознать сложнее, потому что здесь спамеры извращаются со страшной силой. Их цель - заставить вас кликнуть на ссылку, стоящую в письме. Средства для этого выбираются всякие разные. Вам могут написать, что данное письмо - рассылка, на которую вас подписали, а отписаться вы можете, нажав на определенную ссылку (никакой формы для отписки там, разумеется, нет). Однако нередко подобные письма маскируются под глубоко личные, даже интимные послания из серии: "Привет, друг! Помнишь еще меня? Мы с тобой в школе учились с восьмого класса. Я тебя через Интернет нашел. У меня все нормально. Вот, сайт свой слабал с фотками. Хочешь посмотреть? Вот ссылка...". Ну или "Здравствуй, котик. Что-то ты слишком быстро пропал из ICQ. А я тебе хотела свои фотки показать с отдыха на море. Ну не беда, их все можно увидеть вот здесь - ..." Ну и так далее. Расчет, как видите, весьма точный. Письма явно похожи на личные, обращенные именно к вам. Отличительная особенность таких писем: наличие в них ссылки, на которую нужно нажать (иначе для спамера письмо не имеет никакого смысла), а кроме того, в нем вас никогда не называют по имени, а приветствуют по строчке перед "@" в адресе письма, так что если ваш адрес выглядит как "Придурковатый_молодчик@mail.ru", то письмо, пришедшее от "одноклассника", будет выглядеть как: "Привет, Придурковатый_молодчик! Помнишь меня?.." 

4) Скам (scam) 

Это тот же спам, однако под термином "скам" (я его в России не слышал, но в Штатах подобное слово по отношению к этому роду писем употребляется достаточно часто) выделяет отдельную разновидность, посвященную предложениям от всяких жуликов. Например, письма, в которых вам предлагается купить "настоящие швейцарские часы", которые "в оригинале" стоят 400 долларов, а вы их можете приобрести за $45. Что интересно, как правило, эти часы вам действительно присылают (по крайней мере, в Штатах). Они даже выглядят долларов на сорок, не меньше. Хотя реальная их стоимость - баксов двадцать пять. Если учесть, что писем с подобными предложениями рассылается дикое количество и на них реагирует немаленький процент получателей, ребята зарабатывают неплохие деньги. 

В общем, все. Каждая из этих групп может подразделяться на всякие самые разные категории, но я уже сказал, что подробная классификация не входит в задачу данной статьи. Задача совершенно другая: объяснить, как от всего этого избавляться и как реагировать на спам.

Как реагировать на спам?
Вопреки бытующему мнению, самая лучшая реакция на спам - полное отсутствие всякой реакции, хоть как-то видимой снаружи. Многие начинающие интернетовские пользователи, начав получать спам и поняв, что это такое, пишут на обратный адрес гневные письма, а иногда и вовсе с проклятиями высылают спамерам page-file от Windows... Так вот, в этом нет никакого смысла. Ни один приличный спамер (если к спамерам вообще можно применять подобные определения) не будет ставить в поле "From" свой реальный адрес. А даже если и будет (например, с целью проверить, какие из адресов в его базе "живые", то есть откликаются), то ваше негодование он никогда не прочитает, а здоровенные письма с аттачами порубает еще на сервере. В подавляющем большинстве случаев для рассылки своего безобразия спамеры используют адреса, которые заводят с помощью роботов  на всяких сайтах бесплатной почты (mail.ru, hotmail.com и так далее). Подобные адреса довольно быстро прибиваются администрацией серверов бесплатной почты, но спамеров это не сильно волнует, потому что один адрес, как правило, используется совсем недолго, и потом спамер переключается на следующий адрес, созданный роботом. 

Так что не тратьте время, силы, деньги и энергию, выливая свое возмущение в виде километров гневных посланий, обращенных к негодяям спамерам. Они эти послания не получат. А если и получат, то не прочитают. Просто ваш адрес, как отреагировавший, будет занесен в отдельную "элитную" базу живых адресов, которая продается значительно дороже (многие спамеры зарабатывают тем, что продают базы накопленных адресов; кстати, письма с предложениями таких баз также часто попадаются в спаме). 

Часто в статьях советуют жаловаться на спамеров в специальную службу вашего провайдера (как правило, это адрес вида [email protected]домен_провайдера.ru). Лично вам это вряд ли поможет, потому что спамеры крайне редко используют одинаковые адреса, однако я рекомендовал бы ставить в известность службу Abuse об особо ретивых спамерах - хотя бы для того, чтобы эта информация защитила других пользователей.

Как сделать так, чтобы вообще не получать спам?
На самом деле это не так уж и сложно. Сделать так, чтобы вы вообще никогда не получали спам - почти невозможно, однако сделать ящик, на который не будет приходить спам, несложно. Дело в том, что просто так вычислить ваш e-mail адрес, в отличие от адреса www-странички, - довольно непросто. У спамеров он появится только тогда, когда будет где-то опубликован: в форуме, на чате, на вашей страничке, в списке рассылок и так далее. Поэтому если вы хотите, чтобы ваш адрес не попал к спамерам - НЕ ПУБЛИКУЙТЕ ЕГО НИГДЕ! И желательно не указывайте его в подписи письма (в этом случае он может "засветиться" у ваших абонентов, которые для чтения почты используют www-интерфейс). 

Кроме того, следует иметь в виду, что адреса на серверах, предоставляющих бесплатные почтовые ящики, также нередко становятся добычей спамеров (нередко не без помощи владельцев этих серверов). 

Поэтому если вы не хотите, чтобы ваш адрес засветился у спамеров, выполняйте следующие нехитрые условия: 

1) Заведите этот адрес не на бесплатном сервисе (любой приличный провайдер к договору предоставляет почтовый ящик на своем сервере; как правило, такие адреса к спамерам не попадают). 

2) Никогда и ни под каким видом не публикуйте этот адрес на www-страничках (не указывайте его в письмах на форумах, не ставьте его на своих страничках, не ставьте его в подписи письма). Если же вам позарез нужно опубликовать адрес в ответ на какое-то письмо в форуме - публикуйте его через пробелы: имя @ домен.ru - в этом случае он не попадет в спамерскую базу. 

3) Никогда не указывайте этот адрес в формах  регистрации на различных серверах. Заведите отдельный бесплатный адрес - только для регистраций - и используйте именно его. 

Как видите, достаточно выполнять несколько несложных условий, и этот ящик будет свободен от спама. Разумеется, полностью от непрошенной рекламы вы не убережетесь (адрес-то придется публиковать), однако если завести отдельный ящик - специально для опубликования на www, для регистраций и так далее, тогда на него будет поступать спам, а ваш ящик для личных писем окажется нетронутым. 

Итак, мы выяснили, что совсем не получать спам - практически невозможно. Точнее, возможно сделать отдельный ящик для личной или деловой переписки, куда спам почти совсем не будет поступать, но на адрес, который вы каким-то образом публикуете в Интернете, спам будет сыпаться в любом случае, причем количество этих писем может исчисляться десятками, если не сотней писем в день. 

Разумеется, со спамом можно и должно бороться на самых разных уровнях - от провайдера до вашего почтового ящика. Однако описание борьбы со спамом на уровне провайдера не входит в задачу данной статьи (тем более, что провайдеры и без моих советов прекрасно знают, что нужно делать), поэтому будем считать, что провайдер свои меры принимает, а мы будем бороться с тем спамом, который прорывается через фильтры провайдера (и такого спама все равно слишком много, потому что пока никакой универсальной защиты от спама не существует).

Зачем, вы спросите, бороться со спамом? Не проще ли эти письма, предварительно проглядев, просто удалять? Проще, согласен. Однако вы посчитайте, сколько времени вам придется тратить на то, чтобы бросить пусть даже беглый взгляд на 10, 20, 30, 50 или 100 писем КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ. Кроме того, у многих пользователей Интернета просмотр спамерских писем значительно понижает настроение, потому что читать каждый день эту тупизну, которая, к тому же, очень часто написана с жуткими грамматическими ошибками, - утомляет неимоверно. Поэтому если применять простейшие меры по фильтрации и уничтожению спама, можно сэкономить и время, и нервные клетки. Рассмотрим несколько наиболее эффективных способов...

Способ первый

Фильтрация писем по уже известным спамерским адресам, ключевым словам в теме письма и техническим строчкам заголовка. 

Спамерские адреса берутся из получаемых писем. Разумеется, каждый спамерский адрес заносить - это слишком долго, поэтому я обычно заношу в черный список те адреса, откуда спам приходит не один раз. 

Заголовки письма... Нередко спамеры пользуются одним и тем же заголовком письма (темой, Subject'ом), под которым рассылают дикие количества писем. Вот моя собственная коллекция таких заголовков: 

---
AMERICAN LANGUAGE CENTER
Please Read IT Carefully
WWW.BABAH.RU
НЕ УДАЛЯЙТЕ ЭТО ПИСЬМО
E-mail рассылк
e-mail рассылк
Ваша Дисконтная Карта
СТАРТЕРЫ-ГЕНЕРАТОРЫ
Участникам NEOSAP!
Электронная реклама для Вашего бизнеса
Technology and Innovation take the Hassle out of Mortgages
Базы данных
Gov Grants Info
Cash in on the Dropping Interest Rates!
Need website traffic? 
Бесплатные исходящие и SMS
---

Ну и так далее. В черный список технических строчек заносится всякая специфическая информация, характерная для каких-то спамерских рассылок, например:

---
Return-Path: <>
boundary="====_ABC1234567890DEF_===="
sanitymail
porn
---

И так далее.

Причем у меня почтовый клиент, разумеется, TheBat!, поэтому фильтрацию я делаю в так называемом "выборочном скачивании", которое позволяет рубить спамерские письма на сервере, не тратя время на их получение. Это очень удобно. Знаете, сколько писем TheBat! убивает по этим критериям ежедневно? Порядка 20% всего трафика. Я как-то проверил. У меня за неделю накопилось в ящике примерно 1300 писем. Убито из них было чуть больше трехсот. Это значит, что мне не пришлось просматривать триста писем глазами. Хорошая экономия времени, не так ли?

Способ второй

Предположим, ваш почтовый адрес данного ящика - [email protected]. Вы создаете в почтовом редакторе правило, в котором указываете, что все письма, где в поле "Кому" не содержится [email protected], нужно складывать в отдельную папку, которая называется "Спам" (или "На выкидыш", или "Мусор", или "Обломки кораблекрушений", или "Какая-то лабуда" - назовите, как вам будет угодно). Причем в фильтре настройте, чтобы эти письма сразу помечались как просмотренные, дабы они не мозолили вам глаза (не знаю, умеет ли это делать Outlook Express). Далее достаточно раз в неделю проглядывать заголовки писем в этой папке - просто "на всякий пожарный" - и грохать там все, потому что на 99,99999% туда будет попадать только спам. Нужное вам письмо в эту папку может попасть только в том случае, если ваш абонент адрес [email protected] поставит в скрытый список адресатов. Но вряд ли кому-нибудь из них понадобится это делать. Кроме того, на этот случай вы и просматриваете подобные письма.

Но тут нужно соблюдать известную осторожность. Дело в том, что многие рассылки, на которые вы подписываетесь (какая-нибудь Subscribe.ru, например :Wink: , отправляют письма без указания адресата, точнее, в поле "Кому" содержится не ваш адрес. Чтобы такие письма не принимались почтовым редактором за спам, вам нужно сделать следующее: создать правило (фильтр), по которому письма от данной службы рассылки складывались бы в отдельную папку (это в любом случае имеет смысл сделать). А фильтр, по которому письма, где в поле "Кому" нет вашего адреса, откидывались бы в папку "Спам" сделайте последним в списке фильтров. Таким образом рассылки не будут попадать под действие этого фильтра.

Я еще делаю следующую вещь... Накапливаю в папке "Спам" побольше писем, а затем e-mail'ы отправителей заношу в специальную адресную книгу (насколько я понимаю, Outlook Express такое делать не умеет, потому что он может заносить адресатов только по одному, а не всех скопом). После этого в TheBat! из спамерской адресной книги делается экспорт адресов, и они добавляются к списку для "Выборочного скачивания", при работе которого спамерские письма убиваются на сервере без скачивания на компьютер.    

Способ третий

Доступный практически только пользователям TheBat!'а. "Бат" умеет делить почту на "известную" и "неизвестную". В "известную" (в соответствующую папку) попадают только те письма, адресаты которых содержатся в вашей адресной книге (в Outlook Express при желании можно настроить подобную возможность, но там список адресатов из книги вам придется добавлять ручками и периодически обновлять; "Бат" же умеет сам отслеживать всех абонентов книги). Это очень удобно для тех, кому крайне редко приходят письма от незнакомцев. Достаточно читать только папку "известные", а "неизвестные" время от времени проглядывать, чтобы вычистить оттуда 98% спама и выловить письма от незнакомцев. Правда, лично мне такой способ не очень удобен, потому что от неизвестных мне адресов каждый день приходят десятки писем. Однако зато "известные", благодаря такому фильтру, я читаю в первую очередь.

Выводы

Первый способ - нужен, важен и полезен. Более того, я с удовольствием поделюсь с вами моим персональным спамерским списком, который вы можете найти вот здесь (это обычный текстовой файл, где каждый адрес - на новой строчке). Если у вас "Бат", то методом copy-paste вы можете в течение секунды забить этот список в фильтр "Выборочное скачивание". Этот файл, кстати, я обновляю еженедельно. Сейчас в нем содержится 1099 адресов. Туда попадают только спамеры (вирусы и трояны у меня прекрасно убивает встроенный в TheBat! 1.60 антивирус Касперского) - адреса, с которых неоднократно приходит рассылка, о которой я не просил. Некоторые из этих уродов имеют наглость писать в своем спаме, что, дескать, "рассылка произведена в соответствии со статьей Конституции о свободе слова" - так вот, ребята спамеры, я этот список веду тоже в соответствии со статьей Конституции, говорящей о неприкосновенности жилища. Вы меня утомляете. И отнимаете мое драгоценное время. Кроме того, я ни разу в жизни не прочитал ни одного спамерского письма. Честно! И не воспользовался ни одним спамерским предложением! Но получаю этих писем под сотню в день. Вам не надоело тратить на меня порох?

Впрочем, я что-то ушел в сторону. Так вот. Первый способ - важен и нужен. Он отсекает 20% общего трафика (я сейчас, разумеется, говорю только о своей статистике, которая у всех разная), причем рубит эти спамерские письма прямо на сервере.

Второй способ - также нужен, и он отличается крайне высокой эффективностью, потому что спамеры очень часто скрывают в заголовке список рассылки e-mail адресов. У меня этот способ отлавливает примерно 30% оставшегося трафика, который состоит исключительно из спама.

Третий способ в моем случае не сильно эффективен, однако служит для несколько иных задач. Для людей, которым редко пишут незнакомцы, такой метод будет весьма и весьма полезен.

А теперь, в заключение, подведем некоторые итоги...

Общие рекомендации по борьбе со спамом 

- Не заводите адрес на серверах бесплатной почты (эти базы адресов нередко попадают к спамерам). 

- Для личной и деловой переписки используйте почтовый ящик, адрес которого никогда не публикуется в Интернете (в форумах, чатах, подписках, регистрациях, на домашних страничках, в гостевых книгах и так далее). 

- Никогда не отвечайте спамерам, как бы вам ни хотелось излить им свое негодование (они эти письма просто не увидят). 

- Никогда не пытайтесь кликнуть в спамерском письме ссылку, приведенную якобы "для отписки от этой рассылки". 

- Если с одного и того же адреса постоянно приходят спамерские письма (или же вас подписали на спамерскую рассылку) - заносите этот адрес в черный список и удаляйте письма от него прямо на сервере. 

- Создайте правило, по которому письма, где в поле "Кому" не указан ваш адрес, валились бы в отдельную папку с надписью "Спам" - это почти всегда будет спам (не забудьте только создать отдельное правило для рассылок, которое нужно поставить вперед).  

Вот, пожалуй, и все. Надеюсь, что эти несложные рекомендации вам помогут. Мне они экономят массу времени и нервов.

Источник: http://www.getinfo.ru/article113.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

